# Orange discharge?



## missjennakate

Hi guys.

I'm 6 and a half weeks pregnant and just went to the loo and the toilet paper was tinged a light orange peach colour. My stomach sunk when I saw it. Is it anything to be worried about and has anyone else experienced it? I've had no cramps or anything.


----------



## susan_1981

I had this when I was pregnant with my son. I was on holiday in Egypt of all places and noticed it - like you, I panicked, especially being so far away from home. It went away by itself and everything turned out fine. May be worth mentioning it to your doctor though but for me, it all turned out fine. I wondered if it could have been the vitamins I was taking affecting the colour x


----------



## missjennakate

Thanks so much. Glad it's not just me!

I've been to the toilet since and there was nothing there. My heart sunk when I saw it. Googled it like you do and it just says so many different things. 

Just hoping it doesn't go darker. It wasn't even pink though it was just an orangey peach colour.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

It's probably nothing but just keep an eye out in case you get any more, or any pains /cramps. I had orange discharge when I miscarried. It started off orange, then maroon, then almost black, and then it became a flow after 3 days of spotting weird colors. I would just keep an eye on it but some spot different colors at times without being anything wrong. In one of my pregnancies I was like, 6 months, and I spotted green! I was on a message board for pregnancy and I asked the girls if they thought this was normal. They had attitudes and one said "I guess your baby is an alien"....yea, she was a bitch. Besides the point, went to the ER and got checked and the baby was fine and had no infections. Some of us just have funny looking discharge. I'm sure you're ok :)


----------



## missjennakate

I'm back to being worried now ha ha. It doesn't take much to make me worry though. Will keep an eye on it of course. The second time I went the loo it was normal again. Thanks.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

missjennakate said:


> I'm back to being worried now ha ha. It doesn't take much to make me worry though. Will keep an eye on it of course. The second time I went the loo it was normal again. Thanks.

I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to make you worry. Just thought I'd say my experience, BUT, everyone is different!! I've had WEIRD discharge in a lot of my pregnancies and everything was fine. :)


----------



## missjennakate

iluvmyfamily said:


> missjennakate said:
> 
> 
> I'm back to being worried now ha ha. It doesn't take much to make me worry though. Will keep an eye on it of course. The second time I went the loo it was normal again. Thanks.
> 
> I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to make you worry. Just thought I'd say my experience, BUT, everyone is different!! I've had WEIRD discharge in a lot of my pregnancies and everything was fine. :)Click to expand...

Noo it's okay! It's me! 

Just googling so much and it all contradicts itself! :wacko:

Will keep an eye on things. Just hope everything is okay.


----------



## SuperMamaOf4

Aww, try not to worry too muvh love. Google can be your best friend, or your worst enemy depending on the situation. And not everything you read on the internet is true, as I've had to learn. So try not to stress, and if it happens again, mention it to your doctor. :) Good luck sweetie!


----------



## iluvmyfamily

It's true when people say google is evil. It'll give you a different diagnosis all the time. You say "stomach pain" and stomach cancer pops up smh. I do know that spotting is common in the beginning of pregnancy for a variety of reasons. Two being implantation or when you would've gotten your period if you weren't pregnant. I've had that at 4 months with one of my kids. It didn't last very long but I had cramps to go with it so it freaked me out. My doc said it was probably when my period would've been due. It happens from time to time. Even though you're 6 weeks it could still be implantation bleeding. Of course the baby has been implanted for about 2 weeks now but sometimes the lining of our uterus sheds a little bit or it could be because of the corpeus liteum cyst which is normal for pregnancy in the beginning. Even the color can be normal because it could've really been light light pink which is normal, and it looked orange or came out with an orange tint. 

Sigh, pregnancy is nerve-racking, isn't it? lol


----------



## bobster

Hiya, just wanted to say I had the same orange/peach/tan discharge at 6 weeks. I posted a picture of it on here somewhere so if you look at my other posts you'll see it. There were loads of replies which gave me lots of reassurance too so it might be worth reading. Anyway i'm now 10+4 and saw baby and heartbeat at 7 weeks so everythings going well. 

I panicked like you but mine only lasted a day. I rang dr and they said call back if gets any worse so I wouldn't worry too much. Hope this gives you some reassurance :)


----------



## Louppey

I had this with Coralie, and I've had it this time too. Think it's normal, but keep an eye as it could be a sign of a UTI. 

:hugs:


----------



## Foxy37

2 weekends ago I saw a strange colour in my knickers so I put tisue on it to absorb the colour , sorry tmi . I thought it was blood but turns out I have a water infection and also my folic acid turn my wee bright bright yellow almost illuminous lol . I'd take a urine sample to the docs and go from there xx


----------



## missjennakate

Hi guys. 

Thanks for all the replies. I also read the thread that was suggested, thank you :)

I didn't have anymore discharge all last night but today had a tiny little bit in my knickers. I've had no cramps whatsoever. We are going to ring the midwife tonight just to be in the safe side but most things I've read are positive so trying not to worry :)


----------



## teacup22

I get yellow/gold discharge occasionally and it worries me loads. 
Even tho I had a scan last week I'm still worrying.
Im sure its nothing though hun x


----------



## missjennakate

Thanks. Continually checking when I go loo. Going to ring up after work but I'm sure and hoping its normal!


----------



## missjennakate

Just an update. I didn't ring midwife but now the discharge has gone yellow/pale. Hoping that is a good sign!


----------



## bobster

Yellow and pale is normal. I'm a lot wetter than usual too since becoming pregnant. Think its hormones. It's hard when its your first especially to know what's normal. I've not had anymore of the yucky orange stuff either and regularly check beans heartbeat on a doppler so try not to worry hun. I would maybe mention it anyway tho to your midwife.


----------



## Babycakes29

Hey, I've been having this for past couple of days went to emergency docs today and shes put me on antibiotics for uti. She's also booked me in for an early scan on Sunday so fxd everything is ok. I'm sure that's prob what you've got it sounds pretty common. Nothing worse than pregnancy to get you worrying!!! I'm a nervous wreck xxx


----------



## missjennakate

Hope it goes well for you babycakes. I am sure it will.

Thanks. I am going to mention it at my first midwife appointment which is a week on monday.


----------



## mizzyb

I had this few days ago, did same and google google googled mine went yellow then fine. Are you taking vitamins?


----------



## missjennakate

Yeah. I'm taking folic, vit d and iron x


----------



## mizzyb

The reason I asked is because im taking the pregnacare tablets and ive heard they can change the colour of your discharge to yellowy orange. x


----------



## missjennakate

Yeah I thought so! Perhaps it could be that!


----------



## Babycakes29

Omg I'm takin pregnacare too n I never thought of that!!!! Dohh lol xxxx


----------



## Foxy37

my urine is bright yellow but i reckon its folic acid and i have a slight infection xx


----------

